# Picked up a few cleaning jobs....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I am so bored since we moved, and I don't start college until January.... So I picked up a few odd cleaning jobs.... 

My mother in law wants me to do the "big" things.... Walls, dusting the book shelves, walls, animal mounts, etc.... she will pay whatever she can afford...

My best friend is getting another job, & will be gone more hours than at home.... So I will take up cleaning at her place.... also organizing.... I'll get about $10 / hour....

Then the rental manager of our old house called me.... She liked the way I left the house when we moved, and asked me if I wanted a job.... Cleaning empty houses & apartments when people move out.... $15 / hour....

So with these and babysitting (only 1 boy, in 1/2 day kindergarten), I'm making a little money (under the table of course), and I'm keeping busy (for the most part).... :banana02:


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Yey! Thats great Congrats!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

YAY!! Way to go! I'm very impressed by your ingenuity. Well done.


----------

